# Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer Review



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

*Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer Review
By: Brandon Harrison (Brandonwh64)*​







Though Thermaltake is no stranger to water cooling products, this is one of the first lines of closed loop liquid cooling systems. With the release of this series of closed loop coolers, Thermaltake has strived to bring large improvements to the hassle free liquid cooling solution. In this review we will be doing visual inspections as well as benchmarking to its competitor. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have on the product.

*Unboxing*







The box was well packaged and very protected with all of the components in their own individual packages. The whole package is tucked in an egg carton style cardboard container.







*Specifications of the Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer*

the specifications of the Performer are similar to the Corsair H50.  The radiators are identical in size. The pumps are not alike. The pump on the Performer is estimated ¾ inch in height while the H50 is estimated 2 ¾ inch in height.






*Contents:*

Back Plate (AMD “AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+”, Intel “775/1366/1156/1155/2011”)
Retention Rings (AMD “AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+”, Intel “775/1366/1156/1155/2011”)
Mylar
Grommet x4
Screws (Fan mounting) x8
Plastic Components Top x4 (AMD/Intel)
Plastic Components Bottom x4 (AMD/Intel)
Screws (CPU Block Mounting) x4 (775/1366/1156/1155/AMD)
Screws (CPU Block Mounting) x4 (2011)
Retention Clip
Washers x4
Fan Y Cable x1
120MM Fan x2
WATER2.0 Performer Unit

















*Installation:*

The installation for this product has improved over their competitors previous versions. Installation of the back plate with the mylar strips to hold the back plate securely to the motherboard. The grommet inserts must be inserted for specific socket of the board. The plastic components must be put together with the boards socket name facing out and the proper socket screws inserted into the plastic clips. Below is a picture of the CPU block with the retention bracket and clips installed.








*Test Bed:*

•	Mainboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD4;
•	Processor: Intel Core i7-2600K, (Stock - 3.4 GHz Stock Voltage),(OCed - 4.5 GHz 1.33V);
•	Thermal interface: Arctic Silver Ceramique;
•	Memory: DDR3 1333Mhz 2 x 2 GB Corsair XMS3Dual Channel (Spec: 1333MHz / 9-9-9-24 / 1.5 V);
•	Power supply: Corsair TX550M;






*Testing:*

In this review I will be comparing the Thermaltake’s WATER2.0 Performer to the Corsair H50 which share the same characteristics and are closed loop water systems. The Corsair H50 is one of the older style coolers and this test will prove that the newer designed WATER2.0 Performer can outperform the older technology.

*Corsair H50 Stock:* 






*Corsair H50 OCed @ 4.5ghz 1.33V:*






*Results:*
Stock: 53 Degree Celsius
Oced: 70 Degree Celsius

*Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer Stock:*






*Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer OCed:*






*Results:*
Stock: 46 Degree Celsius
OCed: 57 Degree Celsius

*Temperature Differences:*
Stock: 7 Degree Celsius
OCed: 13 Degree Celsius

Great numbers!


*Value and Conclusion*

	*The Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer has an MSRP $69.99*

*Good*
•	Packaged very well with protective cardboard shell
•	Very clean and well built
•	Rubber tubes instead of metal coiled tubes of the H50
•	Excellent performance!
•	Easy installation
•	Supports AMD and Intel along with the new socket 2011
•	Hassle free liquid cooling!

*Bad* 
•	Requires a 120mm fan port inside case to install 
•	Motherboard requires removal to install 
•	Loop cannot be extended to other components like the GPU 

Thermaltake has done a phenomenal job with this unit! It has many improvements over previous generations of closed loop liquid coolers.  The fans that are included with this cooler move air greatly through the radiator and are very quiet. While not performing in the same range of custom built high-end water cooling, the Thermaltake 2.0 Performer is great for the typical overclocker. This cooler has provided significant cooling for the typical gamer or moderate overclocking enthusiast. Thermaltake’s sleek design of the CPU block and quiet fans has provided a simple cooling system that can be installed and does not require much maintenance. Basically, if you are looking for the cheapest water cooling solution for your CPU or simply want a great cooler for your CPU in the Thermaltake’s price range, you shouldn’t have to think twice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2012)

Reserved


----------



## Forcefedflesh (May 24, 2012)

Great review =)


----------



## Xzibit (May 25, 2012)

Nice

Thermaltake Water 2.0, Antec 620/920*-e* (currently only sold in Asia) and Zalman new line being shown at Computex. Will all be carrying Aseteks new 3rd gen setups which are suppose to have improved silent pumps and better pressure from what i've been reading. Each will also be including quieter fans then before aswell so thats always nice.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 25, 2012)

10/10 would read again. 

P.S. I like how you can see the RAD, and CPU block in this picture.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> 10/10 would read again.
> 
> P.S. I like how you can see the RAD, and CPU block in this picture.



Yes the current case for that 2600K is an older P4 server tower but I have another one in the works but I wanted to mount it using rad mounts to one of the strut bars so people can see it better in the review.

*edit*

I am glad that you guys are enjoying the read. A fellow over at xtremesystems is saying my test setup is a joke and the cooler is practically not good enough to be reviewed. I think it is a great product to be honest.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...rformer-Review&p=5104838&posted=1#post5104838


----------



## cadaveca (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes the current case for that 2600K is an older P4 server tower but I have another one in the works but I wanted to mount it using rad mounts to one of the strut bars so people can see it better in the review.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...



LuLz, he's a cork-sniffer. But when the Big Typhoon was the top air-cooler, he was running one too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> LuLz, he's a cork-sniffer. But when the Big Typhoon was the top air-cooler, he was running one too.



Thanks, a mod looks to have stepped in and kinda backed me up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 25, 2012)

LMAO @ Dave. 

@B
Looking very nice man. What's going to be the MSRP for one of these? I need to learn how to read rather than quickly skim over review.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO @ Dave.
> 
> @B
> Looking very nice man. What's going to be the MSRP for one of these? I need to learn how to read rather than quickly skim over review.



HAHAHA its ok Jr! Thanks for the support


----------



## Sinzia (May 25, 2012)

The only thing that's missing from the temps is delta over room temperature.

Good job otherwise!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Sinzia said:


> The only thing that's missing from the temps is delta over room temperature.
> 
> Good job otherwise!



Ahhh well for reference the room temp ambient was 75F degrees


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

Great review brandon- very well done!!!

I don't know wtf the guy in the other forum had an issue with? :shadedshu

Now is the time to see if XNine will let you review the quality of NZXT's refurbished M59 cases


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 25, 2012)

Ive seen better reviews written on a bathroom wall.



lol J/k Great job man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive seen better reviews written on a bathroom wall.
> 
> 
> 
> lol J/k Great job man!



Coming from you MM that is a complement! Thanks guys! Yea hope Xnine gets those pricing issues fixed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2012)

@TT

- bitch plz, Its clearly an Antec/asetek 620/920 despite TT making it themselves.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @TT
> 
> - bitch plz, Its clearly an Antec/asetek 620/920 despite TT making it themselves.



Maybe the TT rep can come in and answer that comment. I have not used the newer antec/asetek coolers but from pictures they do look similar.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe the TT rep can come in and answer that comment. I have not used the newer antec/asetek coolers but from pictures they do look similar.



He already has in his support thread. They make these coolers inhouse instead of going to Astek like quite a few other companies already have.

the design looks very similar to Antec's from the same retention clip system to the waterblock and the tubing they used which is said to reduce kinking. 

If you still have the cooler, any chance of doing some testing with some Scythe GTs in Push Pull configuration?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> He already has in his support thread. They make these coolers inhouse instead of going to Astek like quite a few other companies already have.
> 
> the design looks very similar to Antec's from the same retention clip system to the waterblock and the tubing they used which is said to reduce kinking.
> 
> If you still have the cooler, any chance of doing some testing with some Scythe GTs in Push Pull configuration?



If I had some scythe GTs I would surely test them for you


----------



## Sasqui (May 25, 2012)

Awsome work...   looks like a consistent and fair performance evaluation.  Simple and well written,  results are surprising.

Be great to see some high-end air coolers compared vs. water too, hope you do some more with this.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Awsome work...   looks like a consistent and fair performance evaluation.  Simple and well written.
> 
> Be awesome to see some high-end air coolers, hop you do some more with this.



Me too! I was so thrilled to be able to do this review! I hope there are more to come.


----------



## Sasqui (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me too! I was so thrilled to be able to do this review! I hope there are more to come.



I dig comparative testing, it's like opening a box of chocolates 

One suggestion, document the ambient (room) temps for every run.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> I dig comparative testing, it's like opening a box of chocolates
> 
> One suggestion, document the ambient (room) temps for every run.



I did as mentioned below. The room temp stayed at 75F



brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh well for reference the room temp ambient was 75F degrees


----------



## 95Viper (May 25, 2012)

Nice review. 

However, (yes, there is a however) and it is just my opinion.
What is it with the *BOLD, LARGE TYPE FONTS*, especially in the title and author; it makes my lazy a** scroll more.
Makes it seem the article is as much about you as the cooler.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Nice review.
> 
> However, (yes, there is a however) and it is just my opinion.
> What is it with the *BOLD, LARGE TYPE FONTS*, especially in the title and author and makes my lazy a** scroll more.
> Makes it seem the article is as much about you as the cooler.



The reason is that with the normal font, it seems harder to read than with a one step up font.


----------



## 95Viper (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The reason is that with the normal font, it seems harder to read than with a one step up font.




Sorry, brandon, I could not read that last post.  Let me get my reading glasses.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive seen better reviews written on a bathroom wall.
> 
> 
> 
> lol J/k Great job man!



Yes, true MM, however, that is usually... Classical Poetry, with phone numbers to obtain hard copies.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Sorry, brandon, I could not read that last post.  Let me get my reading glasses.



I dubbed it down alittle, let me know how it looks. thanks!


----------



## 95Viper (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dubbed it down alittle, let me know how it looks. thanks!



You did that for me... you are so sweet.



brandonwh64 said:


> *Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer Review*
> By: Brandon Harrison (Brandonwh64)​



Fixed!

EDIT:  You did not have to change it. Like I said, just my opinion; others may have liked it the way it was.  Plus, some of these other old guys/gals are blind, you can tell that by the nonsense they post.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> *Bad*
> •	Requires a 120mm fan port inside case to install
> •	Loop cannot be extended to other components like the GPU




Im not sure those are actually cons. For one if you are going to buy this im sure you have a modern case with a 120mm fan hole in the back or top. The second one is obvious its a closed loop why would you buy it if you had intentions to expand the loop?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> Im not sure those are actually cons. For one if you are going to buy this im sure you have a modern case with a 120mm fan hole in the back or top. The second one is obvious its a closed loop why would you buy it if you had intentions to expand the loop?



I understand were you are coming from. To be honest I really could not find anything other that what I listed to be wrong with it. It honestly shouldn't be CON's but be aware of these things for people that have not dealt with AIO liquid coolers before. You are absolutely right though


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2012)

for cons look for things like the base of the block not being flat,fan noise,pump noise,hoses to short that kind of shit


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> for cons look for things like the base of the block not being flat,fan noise,pump noise,hoses to short that kind of shit



Understandable! and thank you! without advice like this I would not get anywhere with reviews. 

I once again want to thank all the feedback and comments of this review, it means a lot to me personally.


----------



## Tt Shannon (May 25, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> for cons look for things like the base of the block not being flat,fan noise,pump noise,hoses to short that kind of shit





but sometimes there is not a con you can find and that is ok as well.

and if those are the only cons then im cool with that 

btw pump noise you can ask each reviewer as I havent found any but let them or the product speak for itself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Tt Enthusiasts said:


> but sometimes there is not a con you can find and that is ok as well.
> 
> and if those are the only cons then im cool with that
> 
> btw pump noise you can ask each reviewer as I havent found any but let them or the product speak for itself.



Yes as I mentioned on another forum, "While I was reviewing this sample, I had the fans on FULL RPM and I was surprised that they are extremely quiet even in an open case. I woke up this morning to get ready for work and could not hear it at all compared to my corsair A70 with the same RPM zalman fans." This unit is almost dead silent. I can not hear the fans or the pump at over my main rig.


----------



## Kantastic (May 25, 2012)

Nice review Brandon! I'll be submitting mine for review tomorrow or Sunday, then posting as soon as I get the thumbs up.


----------



## Fatal (May 26, 2012)

Terrific review Brandon, I like the font you used makes it easy for my aged eyes to read. I have a question how old is the H50 you have and how long have you used it. I am not sure if that matters since it’s a sealed unit. I have a H50 I bought a few months after its release not sure if the cooling performance degrades over time or usage.  Thanks for the review


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2012)

Fatal said:


> Terrific review Brandon, I like the font you used makes it easy for my aged eyes to read. I have a question how old is the H50 you have and how long have you used it. I am not sure if that matters since it’s a sealed unit. I have a H50 I bought a few months after its release not sure if the cooling performance degrades over time or usage.  Thanks for the review



The H50 is older but I do not have a definite date on when it was made.


----------



## Fatal (May 26, 2012)

That’s cool I was just wondering I have not heard of any one saying that its performance degraded seems most have good things to say about the sealed units. The one I have the most stress the computer gets is spider solitaire


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Good job Brandon!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow those xtremesystem guys are douches...  I guess when you spend so much time in front of a glowing $7,000 computer and beat off to screenies of superpi runs you start to think that you're special.

Great review, I actually am considering this product for the ITX rig.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> Wow those xtremesystem guys are douches...  I guess when you spend so much time in front of a glowing $7,000 computer and beat off to screenies of superpi runs you start to think that you're special.
> 
> Great review, I actually am considering this product for the ITX rig.



Pfft. I beat off to a wind chime and a screen saver and I KNOW I'm special.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Pfft. I beat off to a wind chime and a screen saver and I KNOW I'm special.



The though of you around me when my phone rings (wind chimes) would be gross!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The though of you around me when my phone rings (wind chimes) would be gross!



Ring a ding, Ding DONG!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a quick update, Since installing this cooler for the review, it has been running 24/7 on top of the 2600K crunching 100% and still has yet to break the 58deg barrier so to the questions I have gotten from here and on other forums about degradation is that I have yet to see any.

Also check the hot deals sections cause newegg has this cooler on sale for 49.99$ free shipping


----------

